# Delorme PN-40



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

Anyone know anything about this GPS? Seems like it has some cool functions like using it in your vehicle as well as on the water. Are the marine functions worth a damn?

Love to hear some feedback from an owner.


----------



## islander1225 (Jun 15, 2008)

dont know about the unit you are referring to but i work for a compant called Boat/us at a national dispatch center and we use a program called delorme X-map and it is awsome.


Alex


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Here is a review...

http://www.gpsreview.net/delorme-pn-40/


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

> Here is a review...
> 
> http://www.gpsreview.net/delorme-pn-40/


Thanks for sending that to me, Brett PMed me the same review. I've read it online just trying to see if anyone has actually used one. They have a pretty cool function with having the satellite photos built in.


----------



## clwpaddler (Mar 4, 2007)

I have a PN-40 and find that it is very good. Was a toss up between the Garmin Colorado and the PN-40 and chose the 40 because it was a better overall unit. I think that the Garmin may have a better map set for marine use but with the ability to not only download all marine Noaa charts but also aerial photos and satellite photos the overall use is better and boy does it connect quickly. My $.02.


----------



## REELKEEN (Mar 24, 2009)

> I have a PN-40 and find that it is very good.  Was a toss up between the Garmin Colorado and the PN-40 and chose the 40 because it was a better overall unit.  I think that the Garmin may have a better map set for marine use but with the ability to not only download all marine Noaa  charts but also aerial photos and satellite photos the overall use is better and boy does it connect quickly.  My $.02.


Can you use the PN-40 in your car as well?


----------



## clwpaddler (Mar 4, 2007)

YES i CAN AND IT WORKS EVEN WHEN IT IS HIDDEN FROM THE SKY


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Any more opinions on this unit?

Do they make a ram mount for this unit?


----------

